# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  pacman frog not eating,and moving kind of slow

## heydude1111

well my 5 month old pacman frog(Big Mama) hasn't eaten since last Friday.she usually just jumps on the crickets and i mean lunges at them.on Monday i put her in her feeding bin,but she didn't hop away from me like she usually does i even gave her a little poke on her back and she didn't hop away or turn on me like usual ,but any way this morning same thing didn't lung didn't nothing when i put the crickets in the bin she doesn't attack the crickets, she just lets them crawl all over her.she just shed so i don't know what else. i keep her in a 20 gallon,temps stay at 80 degrees,humidity stays at about 65,i do have a meat pad and an adjustable heat bulb. so one of you pacman frog experts could tell me whats wrong with big mama i would really appreciate it thanks.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Answer these questions: http://www.frogforum.net/pacman-frog...enclosure.html. It is very hard to tell what is wrong with so little information. Your humidity needs to be around 80%. Answer the questions so we can try to help you and your frog.  :Smile:

----------


## heydude1111

1- 20 gallon tank
2- only one frog 
3- now 80
4- temp 80
5-i mist and water dish
6-coco fiber 
7-moss around water dish and one fake plant
8-just crickets
9-reptical(use for reptiles and amphibians)
10-adjustable heat bulb
11-heat bulb and heat pad
12-she ate last Friday night
13-no poop yet
14- no pic sorry
15-about six months
16- had her since she was the size of a quarter
17-captive bread i believe
18-pinkys,superworms. just those treats
19-every other day
20-low traffic
21-i change the water every other day,substrate every three months,check for poop everyday.just try to keep it clean.
heres the info.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Do you de-chlorinate the water for your frog?

I want you to go out and buy UNFLAVORED PEDIALYTE. Prepare a bath at a 10 to 1 ratio. So for every 10 ounces of Luke warm de-chlorinated water add 1 ounce UNFLAVORED PEDIALYTE.  You can also add 3 to 4 drops of honey into the bath and dissolve it by stirring.

After the bath is prepared soak the frog for 20 minutes the place her back home to calm down or you can try and see if she will eat.

Try this and keep me posted.

----------


## heydude1111

I've never used DE-chlorinate, I've always put dissolute water the kind that doesn't leave the calcium stains,i put that in the mister and in the water dish.Also I've been looking around on the internet and the reason that shes not eating is because she might be in estivation she has been in the same spot burrowed for a while,but i don't know you're the expert.if thats not the case can i buy that unflavored pedialyte at any pet store or where can i locate some? and another thing when i put the feeding tweezers right in front of her she throws bites at it, but she doesn't attack the crickets.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I've never used DE-chlorinate, I've always put dissolute water the kind that doesn't leave the calcium stains,i put that in the mister and in the water dish.Also I've been looking around on the internet and the reason that shes not eating is because she might be in estivation she has been in the same spot burrowed for a while,but i don't know you're the expert.if thats not the case can i buy that unflavored pedialyte at any pet store or where can i locate some? and another thing when i put the feeding tweezers right in front of her she throws bites at it, but she doesn't attack the crickets.


You cannot use distilled water in their water dish because it has no minerials in it. Prolonged use will rob the frog of vital nutrients. You can use it in the mister, but not for any soaking or water dish. Buy some dechlorinator (such as reptisafe). It's inexpensive and available at most pet stores.

Your frog is too young to estivate. Usually you want them to be at least a year before trying to estivate them. It can be dangerous for such a young frog to estivate. Keep the daytime temps up around 82-84 and humidity must be maintained at 80% to prevent estivation. Keep us posted.

----------


## heydude1111

i'm gonna go out and get some DE-chlorinate.The only thing that really has me worried is that shes not eating,and a bit lazy i hope she doesn't have red leg.All the time i've had her shes never been like this.you think the UNFLAVORED PEDIALYTE should help and if it does where could i purchase some?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Can you post pictures of the frog? What makes you think it is redleg?

Try nightcrawlers as a staple. You can cut off appropriate sized chunks. Most pacs really like them. So at this point it has been one week since she last ate correct? That is cause for concern but she is not yet to the point of needing to be force fed. Make sure you are offering food every night. Keep a close eye on her.

Yes, you should give her the pedialyte soak. You should be able to get it at any grocery store, most likely in the kids medicine section.

If she's biting at the forceps then she is trying to eat. You need to try and get the food in her mouth. She realizes food comes from the forceps, but some frogs will bit at them instead of the food because they don't understand how they squire the food from them they just know forceps means food. Understand? Earthworms and night crawlers are best and very nutritious. :Smile:

----------


## heydude1111

another thing that i want to point out is the night she stopped eating i  had just cleaned her enclosure and switched some things around. i moved  her water dish to the other end of the tank put new bedding,moved the  plant. while i was doing this i had her in a critter keeper in my  garage, and the garage gets pretty hot, pretty humid. i left her there  for about 45 mins and when i put her back she stayed in the same spot  for two days until i took her out to feed her which she didn't. could it  might be that she could be stressed from the changes and moving around? I'll post picture of big mama to see if you can tell if she has red leg by what you can see.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yes, they get stressed out very easily. when they get stressed they often stop eating. that combined with the distilled water is probably why she stopped eating. They generally like thr enclosures to be kept the same. One of my frogs is very attached to a particular plant. he gets very stressed if I remove it from his enclosure. Almost like a security blanket.

is her skin red at all? Pictures would still be helpful. You also go ahead with the Unflavored mediate. Keep us posted.

----------


## heydude1111

sorry its been a while since I last posted, but now my frog just stopped eating,I just don't know what is up.About 1 weeks ago she was eating but only 1 or 2 crickets if I put them right in her face. but now nothing.shes really lazy I know they're normally lazy but she moves slow even if I give her a little push she doesn't hop away like she used to or doesn't struggle when i pick her up. I think she even lost weight . I just don't know what to do anymore.I went and got the reptisafe  DE-chlorinate and started putting it in her soaking dish like you said.she did poop this week.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> sorry its been a while since I last posted, but now my frog just stopped eating,I just don't know what is up.About 1 weeks ago she was eating but only 1 or 2 crickets if I put them right in her face. but now nothing.shes really lazy I know they're normally lazy but she moves slow even if I give her a little push she doesn't hop away like she used to or doesn't struggle when i pick her up. I think she even lost weight . I just don't know what to do anymore.I went and got the reptisafe  DE-chlorinate and started putting it in her soaking dish like you said.she did poop this week.


Has anything changed again in her home? Are her temps always consistent? 

You may want to take her to a vet for a check up and have a fecal exam done to see if and has any parasites. I'm still not sure, but something isn't right.

----------


## heydude1111

your right i should take her to the vet i just got to locate on in my area.In her enclosure nothing has changed,temps are the same.

----------

